# UL-Combo als Geschenk



## fischmonger (27. September 2022)

Hallo,
mein Bruder ist kein Vollblut-Angler, geht aber doch sporadisch hin und wieder an Forellenteiche und ins grenznahe Frankreich, um mit mir zu angeln. Angeln und vor allem drillen kann er auch mit sehr leichtem Gerät, das hat er schon öfter bewiesen. Am liebsten übt er das Spinnfischen aus, Ansitz ist nicht so seins. Ich suche daher für ihn als Geschenk zu Weihnachten nach einer UL-Combo, also Rute, Rolle und Schnur, mit der er hin und wieder mal auf Forelle und Barsch gehen kann. Als Köder werden sehr leichte Spinner und Wobbler eingesetzt. Preisobergrenze für alles zusammen sind 100 €. Nach etwas Recherche habe ich Folgendes gefunden:
Rute: Kogha Cracy Ant, Länge 1,80m, WG 2-6g - Link (habe hierzu einige gute Erfahrungsberichte gelesen)
Rolle: Daiwa Ninja LT 2000
Schnur: Monofile, DAM Damyl Tectan transparent in 0,16mm Stärke
Das wäre alles in Allem knapp unter 100 €. Was ist davon zu halten? Hätte jemand einen Vorschlag für Alternativen? Danke euch.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. September 2022)

Hallo,

Die Daiwa Ninja gilt als Spinnrolle mit gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, ich denke mit der machst du nicht viel falsch, fürs UL sollte es allerdings auch ne 1000er tun.

Zur Rute kann ich nur so viel sagen, das Kogha die Hausmarke vom Askari-Versand ist. Mit anderen Worten Überraschungsei, man weiss nie so genau was drin ist.

Ich werfe mal die Mitchell Epic 2-12g in den Ring, die ist auch für relativ wenig Geld zu haben und ich persönlich fische damit gern auf Forellen am Bach.


----------



## trawar (27. September 2022)

Kann dir zu deiner Ruten auswahl nichts sagen aber ich habe letztens eine wft penzill twitch für 35€ gekauft und muss sagen dass das für das Geldbein echt klasse Blank ist.
Mit der Ninja machst du nix verkehrt.

Edit:





						Raubfischruten
					

Die Produktseite für das Produkt WFT Penzill Twitch 1,98m 2-7g auf Angelplatz.de



					www.angelplatz.de


----------



## Mescalero (27. September 2022)

0,16er wäre mir als Hauptschnur etwas zu schwach. Auch auf sehr kleine Köder können richtig ordentliche Fische beißen. 

Die Rute kenne ich nicht aber die Ninja ist ok, ich fische die kleinere Version an der UL-Rute.


----------



## Sport_fischer (27. September 2022)

Nimm die 2000er, damit hast du eine größere Spule. Die Daiwa Legalis ist auch sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (27. September 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die Mitchell Epic 2-12g in den Ring, die ist auch für relativ wenig Geld zu haben und ich persönlich fische damit gern auf Forellen am Bach.


Habe die Mitchell Epic mit 0-5g und 1,5 Meter Länge. Wirklich eine tolle Rute für unter 30 Euro. Würde sie allerdings nicht mehr ganz so kurz kaufen. Ich denke, ab 1,8 Metern sollte die ideale Länge sein.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. September 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Habe die Mitchell Epic mit 0-5g und 1,5 Meter Länge. Wirklich eine tolle Rute für unter 30 Euro. Würde sie allerdings nicht mehr ganz so kurz kaufen. Ich denke, ab 1,8 Metern sollte die ideale Länge sein.



Ich muss meine Aussage von vorhin dahingehend etwas präzisieren. Ich habe mich auf die 2-12g 2,40m bezogen. Sofern ich richtig gesehen habe gibt es die aber auch mit gleichem Wurfgewicht als 3,00m Variante. Wobei die mir persönlich schon etwas zu lang wäre.


----------



## laraque (27. September 2022)

Hab mir die 2000er Daiwa Ninja gebraucht geholt und dazu die Iron Claw High-V. Die gibt's ab 0,5 - 6gr. 
Habe mir die 3-15gr Variante in 183cm zum leichten Spin-Angeln am bewachsenen Ufer geholt.
Bin mit der Kombi sehr zufrieden. Macht richtig Laune.


----------



## -Michael- (27. September 2022)

Als Rute würde ich die Iron Trout Spooner empfehlen. Gibt es in 3 Längen um etwa Euro 50 und Wurfgewicht 0,5- je nach Länge so 6,7 Gramm.
Hab ich 2 verschiedene Längen und bin sehr zufrieden.
Als Rolle hab ich auf einer eine Daiwa Legalis in 2500.
Ich kann die Kombo empfehlen.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Bruder ist kein Vollblut-Angler, geht aber doch sporadisch hin und wieder an Forellenteiche und ins grenznahe Frankreich, um mit mir zu angeln. Angeln und vor allem drillen kann er auch mit sehr leichtem Gerät, das hat er schon öfter bewiesen. Am liebsten übt er das Spinnfischen aus, Ansitz ist nicht so seins. Ich suche daher für ihn als Geschenk zu Weihnachten nach einer UL-Combo, also Rute, Rolle und Schnur, mit der er hin und wieder mal auf Forelle und Barsch gehen kann. Als Köder werden sehr leichte Spinner und Wobbler eingesetzt. Preisobergrenze für alles zusammen sind 100 €. Nach etwas Recherche habe ich Folgendes gefunden:
> Rute: Kogha Cracy Ant, Länge 1,80m, WG 2-6g - Link (habe hierzu einige gute Erfahrungsberichte gelesen)
> Rolle: Daiwa Ninja LT 2000
> ...


Hallo
Ich bin immer gut mit 2,00m Ruten gefahren. 
Im Ul Bereich.
Hab die Zebco Trophy  





						Zebco Trophy Ultra Light Spinnrute
					

Günstig und einfach Zebco Trophy Ultra Light Spinnrute (2 Optionen) bei Fischdeal.de bestellen. ✓ Bis zu 70% Rabatt ✓ Schnelle Lieferung ✓ Großes Sortiment.




					fischdeal.de
				




Die ist mit einer Daiwa Regal gepaart. 









						DAIWA 18 Regal LT 1000D jetzt günstig online kaufen! | Tackle-Deals.eu
					

DAIWA 18 Regal LT 1000D jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




Harmoniert gut und beides bekommst u 100€.
Ich hab ne feine geflochtene drauf aber das ist Geschmackssache. 

Grüße Michi


----------



## Waidbruder (27. September 2022)

Ich habe mir letztens die crazy Ant in 2-6 g und 1,95m gekauft. Es ist eine sehr leichte und relativ weiche UL Rute. Für meine Bedürfnisse UL Dropshot auf Barsch mit Gewichten bis 7 g macht sie Spass. Ich würde aber keinen Blinker dranhängen, also "normal" Spinnfischen. Dazu ist sie mir doch etwas zu weich. Etwas straffer darf die Aktion zum Spinnfischen auch bei einer UL Rute sein, finde ich.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2022)

Meine Zebco Trophy Ultra light hat ein WG von 1,5 bis 5 gr. gepaart mit einer 800er Mitchell. Als allroundiger sehe ich aber meine Magna Magic Salmo Spin an, von 3 bis 14 gr. WG, gepaart mit einer 2000er Daiwa Crossfire.


----------



## BaFO (29. September 2022)

Hey,
falls zu dem Set noch keine Entscheidung gefallen ist, werfe ich gerne noch ein paar Ruten in den Ring.

2 gerne genutzte Modelle sind
1) La Moustique von LMAB (gibts als "Schwabbel-Spoonrute" aber auch als etwas "straffere" UL)
2) Iron Claw High-V (absoluter Preisknaller!)

außerdem die
3) Favorite Whitebird (gibts in einigen verschiedenen Modellen)

Da gehen die Geschmäcker bestimmt auseinander 

Was ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann, sind die Wxm5 von Caperlan (also vom Decathlon).
Davon nutze ich eine Rute zum Forellenangeln und bin voll zufrieden. Gibts entweder mit schönem Kork- oder Split Fuplon-Griff.
Jeweils mit Fuji Rollenhalter und Ringen. 
Gibts auch als Set mit ordentlicher Rolle dabei (0,5-5g oder 2-10g).
Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter!

LG Max


----------



## bic zip (30. September 2022)

Warenkorb | Neptunmaster
					






					www.angeln-neptunmaster.de
				




etwas mehr als 100€
(Ninja würd ich 2000er nehmen, war in dem Shop grad nicht verfügbar, sie 1000er dient nur als Preis/Platzhalter)

Die Rute habe ich selber, die ist Top für Spoon UND Gummi.
Für Forellenpuff eine Top Combo zu dem Preis.Und die Schnur ist in 0.125 mm auch Tiptop.

Wenn dein Bruder auch viel „Natürlich“ (Bach/See/Fluß) angeln will , gibt es aber sicher besseres/angemesseneres Material.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2022)

Fische diese Kombo für Barsch. Die Rute in 2-14g und 2,10m Länge. Das Teil ist der Knaller. Die Rolle in 2500. Die fällt ziemlich klein aus, daher kann man für L/UL schmerzfrei die 2500er nehmen. Ist zusammen zwar leicht über dem Budget, aber das wäre mir mein Bruder wert. Dann hat er was richtig feines 






						Konger Stallion Hybrid Light Angelruten – große Auswahl direkt vom Deutschland-Distributor – hier online günstig kaufen!  - clickbaits.de
					

Konger Stallion Hybrid Light Angelruten hier günstig online kaufen! Konger Stallion Rutenserie – viele Modelle und Längen ✓ Große Auswahl an Konger Stallion Hybrid Light Spinnruten ✓ Blitzschnelle Lieferung ✓ Gratis-Köder pro Bestellung ✓ Top-Service




					clickbaits.de
				












						DAIWA 20 Legalis LT 2500 günstig online kaufen! | Tackle-Deals.eu, 64,
					

DAIWA 20 Legalis LT 2500 jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu


----------

